# The Name Game



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

Here's the game: 
DiscussCooking has many members!
Take turns by listing them, alphabetically.
You can either use their member name, or
their real name (with the member name in parenthesis)

I'll start out with .......

*abjcooking*


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 4, 2006)

Barbara L


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

Callie


kadesma


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

*Deadly Sushi*


----------



## kimbaby (May 4, 2006)

effie..............


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

*f*ireweaver


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

*GB    ........................*


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

*h*ungry....


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

*I*ronchef                  .


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

ooh, ooh, this one's easy.

the one, the only...(drumroll.....)

*j*kath!

taa daaaaaaaa! crash!


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

kadesma!!!


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ooh, ooh, this one's easy.
> 
> the one, the only...(drumroll.....)
> 
> ...


Thank you...I'll be here all week....tip your waitresses......


-----------------------------------------------
*l*icia


----------



## vyapti (May 4, 2006)

Matt aka vyapti
Yep, that's me.


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

(hi Matt!)
======================

*N*orgeskog!


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

oldcoot

Have not seen him on here in a while though.


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

*p*a baker-mommy!


----------



## The Z (May 4, 2006)

*QSis*

Thanks for givin' us a 'Q'


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

and here he is, straight from milan, everyone's favourite italiannnnnnnn:
*r*-d-g!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

Sizzlin.....


----------



## Ken (May 4, 2006)

*t*exasgirl!


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

*Urmaniac13*

*kadesma *


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

and what could be better than an italian cook? 2 italian cooks. here she is, from rome to your kitchen.............

*u*rmaaaaaaaniiiiiaaaaaaccccccc (urmaniac)

oops kadesma, you beat me to it, ok lemme think.

how about an old friend (who refuses to admit it...lol)

*v*alnaples.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

Wasabi!!!!


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

Don't believe we have any x's.....(well, other than ex-husbands and ex-wives!)

So let's skip the x and go straight to .........

*Yakuta!*


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

_Zameera_

_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

Okay, amber


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

*Bethzaring *- one of our newbies!


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

_Constance,who is a whiz helping with plants and growing things..._


_kadesma _


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

*Dina!                      ..*


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

_Erik_

_kadesma_


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> and what could be better than an italian cook? 2 italian cooks. here she is, from rome to your kitchen.............
> 
> *u*rmaaaaaaaniiiiiaaaaaaccccccc (urmaniac)
> 
> oops kadesma, you beat me to it, ok lemme think..


 







  And heeeeere comes urmaaaaniiiiiaaaaac....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




erm... not that I love getting attention or anything...   Thanks CJ & Bucky!!

On to F... *FUNNY*, yeah!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 5, 2006)

Your all crazy!!!! LOL


gary b


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2006)

his namesake belies that he's stuffed full of _something_!

our very own.......*h*aggis


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 5, 2006)

On to our favourite Scottish lass...

(sound of the bagpipe please...)

*Ishbel *


----------



## jkath (May 5, 2006)

Our STAR of the TV show "Deal or No Deal"...heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere's 

*Jennyema!*


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2006)

_Kansasgirl_


_kadesma _


----------



## jkath (May 5, 2006)

*lefselover!*


----------



## texasgirl (May 5, 2006)

A goof like the rest of us, Middie!!


----------



## jkath (May 5, 2006)

The only other N I can think of is 

nytxn.....where'd he go?


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2006)

_Ohboy_

_kadesma _


----------



## jkath (May 6, 2006)

*pdswife!!!*


----------



## texasgirl (May 6, 2006)

A man that loves his boat.....Pete!!


----------



## jkath (May 6, 2006)

Let's hear it for one of our newest members...............

*Quadmom~*


----------



## texasgirl (May 6, 2006)

the beer making, beer drinking fun guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyy...
RoooonJoooohhhnnn!!


----------



## kadesma (May 6, 2006)

SandyJ--good friend 


kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (May 6, 2006)

The lovely Canadian,Tanis.


----------



## kadesma (May 6, 2006)

u?
Vicious Vaness

kadesma


----------

